# Compilation of scenes featuring Dp/Dr in a few films



## kamil (Aug 24, 2014)

Hey guys. I created a video montage with some scenes relating to dp/dr. I hope you relate with some of the clips and it makes you feel better in the sense that this is a condition that is in the realm of the human experience and that many people have experienced it across different cultures and time periods.

I posted it to my blog. Here is the link to the video (watch in full screen please ):

https://emptymindchronicles.wordpress.com/2016/02/03/a-video-montage-about-dpdr/


----------



## Surfer Rosa (Nov 27, 2015)

Well done


----------



## athaleyah (Mar 17, 2015)

If you haven't seen it already, an episode from the Buffy the Vampire Slayer series called "The Body" is an incredible example of depersonalization. The directing is so incredible, he makes the audience really experience what it feels like. Buffy goes into a state of depersonalization when she finds her mother dead (it's an emotional episode). It's also my favorite show, so i'd recommend anyone to watch the show in general lol.

Check out the episode & let me know what you think,


----------



## luctor et emergo (May 22, 2015)

Wow, thanks for sharing.

Also (trigger warning):


----------



## kamil (Aug 24, 2014)

Surfer Rosa said:


> Well done


Thanks


----------



## kamil (Aug 24, 2014)

luctor et emergo said:


> Wow, thanks for sharing.
> 
> Also (trigger warning):


Thank you


----------



## Surfer Rosa (Nov 27, 2015)

As someone "with dp", I appreciated the video. The writer seems to really understand, and the actress was hot. I certainly wasn't triggered.


----------

